# News - Crysis: Freitag kommt die Crysis-Demo



## System (22. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,618165


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (22. Oktober 2007)

*Crysis Demo*

Mein verdammter PC ist zu schlecht   !
Ich hätte es gerne gezockt. . .aber das ganze wird mir ein bisschen teuer.
Naja. . .trotz allem: Crysis  .
Geiles Game


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Oktober 2007)

*Crysis Demo*

Nach der imho spielerisch und technisch (bezogen auf die Performance auf alten Systemen) eher enttäuschenden MP-Beta bin ich sehr gespannt, ob die Jungs das Spiel halbwegs auf Vordermann gebracht haben, und ob der sagenumwogene SP-Teil tatsächlich mehr bietet, als nett inszenierte Sci-Fi-Action. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## ultio (22. Oktober 2007)

*Crysis Demo*

Jetzt gehts gleich wieder los, tausende Comments zum ultra gehyptem Game des Jahrunderts. Die Beta machts zwar Spass, hatte aber doch einige Bugs.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Gut das am Freitag eine Demo kommt, jetzt kann das Spiel mal zeigen was es wirklich drauf hat oder ob es nur eine riesen Luftblase ist.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				ultio am 22.10.2007 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt gehts gleich wieder los, tausende Comments zum ultra gehyptem Game des Jahrunderts. Die Beta machts zwar Spass, hatte aber doch einige Bugs.



Das ultra gehypte Game des Jahrhunderts ist Halo 3.


----------



## Muradin2 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.10.2007 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut das am Freitag eine Demo kommt, jetzt kann das Spiel mal zeigen was es wirklich drauf hat oder ob es nur eine riesen Luftblase ist.



Es wird nur eine riesen Luftblase, die bald zerplatzen wird, wage ich zu behaupten.


----------



## Brummbaer (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.10.2007 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut das am Freitag eine Demo kommt, jetzt kann das Spiel mal zeigen was es wirklich drauf hat oder ob es nur eine riesen Luftblase ist.



Jepp, stimme ich mehr als zu 

Bin ich auch mal mehr als gespannt    und noch gespannter bin ich, ob die auch auf sone Rotzeidee kommen, sowas per Torrent zu vertreiben oder schon brav anfangen einige FTPs zu fillen   


Gr€€tz


----------



## thefury2008 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Hab die MP-Beta von Crysis gezoxkt und fand sie zwar gut aber nicht das was ich erhofft habe. Hat zwar ne Geile Grafik aber sonst.....
Mal schauen ob der 
SP Part mich überzeugen kann.


----------



## Gumba69 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Ich bete ja mal dafür das die Server nich wieder einbrechen und das man intelligent genug ist die Demo auf mehreren Server´n und als torrent anzubieten


----------



## Playsi2 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Juhu endlich die Demo. Hab so langsam die Schnauze voll von der Beta. 
Die Performance müsste noch ein bisschen besser sein als in der Beta.


----------



## Darth-Somebody (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Ich kann es garnicht mehr abwarten ^^
Ich zähl schon die Stunden runter xD

Auch wenns nur eine Demo ist, ich bin echt gespannt, ob Crysis bei mir auf höchster laufen wird!


----------



## blueMonkey (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Mir egal ob es das gehypte Spiel des Jahrhunderts ist! ich freu mich sakrisch auf die Demo...auch wenn ich sie wohl erst nächste woche spielen kann weil die Server das ganze WE nur abstürzen werden bei dem Ansturm..


----------



## Pinna (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Ich hoffe, dass das mit der Physik-Beschränkung für DX9-Hardware nicht stimmt!


----------



## tote-Oma (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

... noch ist nicht Freitag


----------



## Nosi11 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				ultio am 22.10.2007 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt gehts gleich wieder los, tausende Comments zum ultra gehyptem Game des Jahrunderts. Die Beta machts zwar Spass, hatte aber doch einige Bugs.



Jetzt kommen wieder die Leute die umsonst ein Spiel spielen dürfen damit die letzten Bugs für den Entwickler offen gestellt werden und sich über Bugs beschweren. Bring den Satz nochmal wenn du die Vollversion gespielt hast und es immer noch so ist und überleg die zwischenzeitlich mal wozu ne Beta da ist!
Sorry, aber mir geht dieses geflame auf den Servern auch schon die ganze Zeit auf den Sack!


----------



## patsche (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.10.2007 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der imho spielerisch und technisch (bezogen auf die Performance auf alten Systemen) eher enttäuschenden MP-Beta bin ich sehr gespannt, ob die Jungs das Spiel halbwegs auf Vordermann gebracht haben, und ob der sagenumwogene SP-Teil tatsächlich mehr bietet, als nett inszenierte Sci-Fi-Action.
> 
> Regards, eX!



ich würde nicht allzuviel erwarten, die story klingt für mich wie auch bei far cry nach 08/15!


----------



## Snakemutha (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

"Die Beta machts zwar Spass, hatte aber doch einige Bugs. "

Ist wirklich der Satz des Jahrhunderts. Wusste doch, dass es im Crysis-Thread was zu lachen gibt.


----------



## Darth-Somebody (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

...
Die Physik wird KEIN Bisschen von DX9 beschränkt.
Das wird nur im Multiplayer so sein.
Im Singleplayer wird die Physik in DX9 genausogut, wie in DX10 sein.


----------



## ultio (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Nosi11 am 22.10.2007 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ultio am 22.10.2007 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst es dir sicherlich nciht vorstellen, doch, stell dir vor, ich hab sogar oft Bugs reported und sie nicht für mich alleine behalten, natürlich wars ne Beta, aber einige Bugs sind nunmal sehr offensichtlich...


----------



## dangee (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

juchuu


----------



## DmanX (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Darth-Somebody am 22.10.2007 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Die Physik wird KEIN Bisschen von DX9 beschränkt.
> Das wird nur im Multiplayer so sein.
> Im Singleplayer wird die Physik in DX9 genausogut, wie in DX10 sein.




Mann, du bist ja sowas von im unrecht.
Im Singleplayer ist das Spiel mit DX10 viel besser als mit DX9.


----------



## tote-Oma (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				DmanX am 22.10.2007 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Darth-Somebody am 22.10.2007 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  wegen ein paar Staubpartikel und einigen Sonnenstrahlen ... und extra dafür diesen Hybriden VIXDA installieren ? ... ultra-Hardware natürlich vorausgesetzt


----------



## headless-cripple (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				DmanX am 22.10.2007 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Darth-Somebody am 22.10.2007 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weis, sollte man bei DX9 nicht z.B. Bäume wegschießen können, sodass z.B. die herumfliegenden Splitter dem Gegner die Sicht auf dich versperren, oder eben so ähnlich^^. Jedenfalls sollen Effekte und taktische Möglichkeiten mit DX10 möglich sein, die im DX9 nich möglich sind, so z.B. das Nutzen der Umgebung.

Ich persönliche hoffe, dass die Demo nicht zu groß wird und sich wenigstens unter dem 2GB Bereich befindet. Die Vollversion soll ja 16GB Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte brauchen!

MfG


----------



## d3rd3vil (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Lol schaut euch erstmal die DX9-10 Vergleiche bei Computerbild an! Lol paar Sonnenstrahlen...überall detaillierter und vor allem die Weitsich ist extrem erhöht! Unter DX9 ist da nur Matsch zu sehen, unter DX10 sind selbst weit weg schöne Bäume zu sehn! Das lohnt sich diesmal extrem, glaub es oder nicht!


----------



## DmanX (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				tote-Oma am 22.10.2007 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> DmanX am 22.10.2007 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich lohnt sich das. Und ich glaube du meinst VISTA. 
Ich habe übrigends für die nötige Hardware und Software gesorgt und werde Crysis in voller Gafikpracht genießen.


----------



## Belgium (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

WIE GROSS WIRD DIE DEMO WOHL SEIN?


----------



## Kingpix (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

toll...bei mir wirds sicher nichtmal flüssig auf minimaler grafik laufen -.-

Pentium 4 2,4 GHz
Geforce 6200
512 MB ram


----------



## markenprodukt (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Kingpix am 22.10.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> toll...bei mir wirds sicher nichtmal flüssig auf minimaler grafik laufen -.-
> 
> Pentium 4 2,4 GHz
> Geforce 6200
> 512 MB ram



Jop, das kann ich dir bestätigen


----------



## ytoxx (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

ich schätz mal, die demo nimmt so 2 - 2,4 gigabyte, denn selbst die stranglehold demo hatte 2 giga, und crysis hat ja wohl einiges mehr zu bieten -.-

ich denk mal, auf meinem pc dürfte crysis ganz gut laufen 
athlon 64 x2 +6000 am2
4 gigabyte
nvidia 8800 gts


----------



## neosix123 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

wie sieht mit dem shader aus???
läuft die demo dann auch mit shader 2.0???
irgendwo stand mal dass die minimale vorraussetzung 2.0 ist?! und letztens wieder dass man immer 3.0 benötigt...


----------



## DF2 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Irgendwie regt mich dieses ganze "läuft es auf meinem PC?" oder "HAHA AUF MEINEM PC LÄUFT ES 8800 GTX QX6800 bla bla" ziemlich auf. Das hier ist keine *ich stell meinen PC zur Schau Börse*


----------



## XIII13 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Prima... und ausgrechnet jetzt zerschießt ein Virus das Windows (und noch mehr Dateien) von meinem Rechner.
Wo ich ihn doch erst für Spiele wie Crysis aufgerütet habe.
So ein Mist!


----------



## Zubunapy (22. Oktober 2007)

Na toll. Jetzt warte ich die ganze Woche auf diese verdammte Demo. Schönen Dank, PCG  

Manno. Ich will das gar nicht wissen. Ich will genau an dem Tag hören, dass die Demo draußen ist. Und dann wird gesaugt.

Weiß wenigstens schon jemand, ob man wieder irgendwo angemeldet sein muss, um sie zu kriegen? Oder ist es endlich mal wieder gleich Freeware?


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				ytoxx am 22.10.2007 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich schätz mal, die demo nimmt so 2 - 2,4 gigabyte, denn selbst die stranglehold demo hatte 2 giga, und crysis hat ja wohl einiges mehr zu bieten -.-
> 
> ich denk mal, auf meinem pc dürfte crysis ganz gut laufen
> athlon 64 x2 +6000 am2
> ...



Also ich bitte Dich, wenns auf deinem PC nicht gut laufen sollte, dann können die das Spiel eigentlich sofort wieder einstampfen und brauchen es erst gar nicht verkaufen, weil nur die wenigsten so ein System ihr eigen nennen.   

Ach und hier noch was für alle Crysis Fans, zum ausdrucken und an die Wand hängen ;D



Spoiler



Die PCAction hat das Spiel getestet und vergab 92%


----------



## Accelerator (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Muradin2 am 22.10.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 22.10.2007 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kommt immer darauf an, was man sich von dem Spiel erwartet hat.   
Im Vordergrund steht auf alle Fälle mal die geniale Grafik, welche mittlerweile auch von anderen angekündigten Shootern erreicht wird.
Story- und Gameplay-technisch erwarte ich eine nicht zu tiefgründige aber trotzdem gute Unterhaltung.


----------



## HLP-Andy (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				neosix123 am 22.10.2007 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht mit dem shader aus???
> läuft die demo dann auch mit shader 2.0???
> irgendwo stand mal dass die minimale vorraussetzung 2.0 ist?! und letztens wieder dass man immer 3.0 benötigt...


Mit welcher SM 2.0-Grafikkarte gedenkst du denn Crysis zu spielen? Soweit ich weiß ist die Mindestanforderung von Crysis eine 6600 (oder 6800?) oder vergleichbares, und mir ist keine SM 2.0-Grafikkarte bekannt, die eine solche Leistung erreicht. Von daher ist es relativ egal, ob es unterstützt wird oder nicht, die Grafikkarte wäre allein von der Power zu schwach.


----------



## Accelerator (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				patsche am 22.10.2007 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde nicht allzuviel erwarten, die story klingt für mich wie auch bei far cry nach 08/15!


Wenn Du eine tiefgründige Story willst, dann lies einen guten Roman. Bei Shootern bist Du da an der falschen Adresse.


----------



## tooFgiB (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				neosix123 am 22.10.2007 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht mit dem shader aus???
> läuft die demo dann auch mit shader 2.0???
> irgendwo stand mal dass die minimale vorraussetzung 2.0 ist?! und letztens wieder dass man immer 3.0 benötigt...




das will ich auch wissen. mit meiner 9800XT läuft so manch aktuelles spiel noch recht ansehnlich. daher habe ich irgendwie hoffnungen :\.


----------



## markenprodukt (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				HLP-Andy am 22.10.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> neosix123 am 22.10.2007 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die 9800 und X800 Serie von Ati wird ja auch unterstützt, dort hat man nur Sm2.0 und die Beta lief auf meiner X800pro "einigermaßen" *g*


----------



## Spinal (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Und die X850XT hat mindestens soviel rechenpower wie eine 6800er Geforce.

Ich denke, die Demo wird nicht so groß wie bei Stranglehold. Das war ja totaler Unfung weil da 10000 Hochauflösende Videos bei waren. Die Demo hätte auch halb so groß sein können, ohne am Spielinhalt was zu ändern.

Un ob die DX10 Version diesmal wirklich soviel besser ist sollte man erst noch sehen. Sicherlich wird es sichtbar besser, aber die bisherigen Vergleichsbilder fand ich ungeeignet, es schien so, als sei die DX9 Version generell in niedrigeren Details (Sichtweite und Strächer etc.). Wäre schon blöd, wenn man für mehr Detaisl DX1 bräuchte, schliesslich ist das kein DX10 Feature.

bye
Spinal


----------



## ytoxx (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

@spinal:
jaaah, stimmt, die videos bei stranglehold hab ich ganz vergessen xD, aber ich schätz ma die demo von crysis wird trotzdem so in diesen bereich fallen, oder nicht? naja, je nachdem wie umfangreich die demo wird... am besten so, dass man sich ein ordentliches bild vom spiel machen kann.


----------



## Bensta (22. Oktober 2007)

Ist sicher die Demo die wir schon auf der Games Convertion gespielt haben oder ?


----------



## BigBubby (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.10.2007 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Die PCAction hat das Spiel getestet und vergab 92%


Hört sich ja nett an von der PC Action, aber spätestens seit dem sympathieaufruf zu uwe boll hat sie jede ernsthaftigkeit verloren. Wie gut, dass PC Games da doch etwas seriöser ist.
Ich denke da wird das ergebniss ähnlich sein, dafür aber ernst zu nehmender.


----------



## GorrestFump (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Oh je... ich freu mich schon auf Flamerei, Geheule und Gejubel in ungeahnten Ausmaßen. 

Ich fass mal zusammen was kommen wird, das spart ca. 1991 posts (alles Insider-Infos ohne Quelle):

_
"Die Hardware auf der Crysis absolut voll ausgefahren (@1280x1024 4xAA/8xAF) flüssig (>25fps) gespielt werden kann muß erst noch erscheinen (eine single-8800GTX reicht offensichtlich nicht). Auch dann schaut's noch nicht so gut aus wie auf den "Screenshots" die wir lange vorgehalten bekamen und mit denen der Hype geschürt wurde. 

Aber geil ist das Spiel trotzdem, weil's halt geil ist (und DX10 unterstützt)!"_

Erinntert euch ab Freitag und die Wochen bis über's neue Jahr hinaus an meine Zusammenfassung.


----------



## doceddy (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				HLP-Andy am 22.10.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> neosix123 am 22.10.2007 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte waaas?! Die x8xxx-Reihe ist ( abgesehen vom SH3.0 ) der gf6xxx-Reihe deutlich überlegen!


----------



## HLP-Andy (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				doceddy am 22.10.2007 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte waaas?! Die x8xxx-Reihe ist ( abgesehen vom SH3.0 ) der gf6xxx-Reihe deutlich überlegen!


Diese nutzen aber nicht SM 2.0 sondern SM 2.0b. Die leistungsstärkste SM 2.0-Grafikkarte ist meines Wissens die Radeon 9800 XT und ich bezweifle sehr, dass Crysis mit dieser spielbar sein wird.

Und es ging hier ganz klar um SM 2.0 und nicht um SM 2.0b, letztere hat nämlich mit SM 3.0 viel mehr gemein als mit dem Vorgänger 2.0.


----------



## doceddy (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				HLP-Andy am 22.10.2007 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> doceddy am 22.10.2007 20:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaube aber nicht, dass man es so genau wissen wollte und dass der Beitrag sich speziell auf sm2.0 bezog


----------



## BigBubby (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				GorrestFump am 22.10.2007 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh je... ich freu mich schon auf Flamerei, Geheule und Gejubel in ungeahnten Ausmaßen.
> 
> Ich fass mal zusammen was kommen wird, das spart ca. 1991 posts (alles Insider-Infos ohne Quelle):
> 
> ...


Tut mir leid. da muß ich dich enttäuschen. ene 8800GTX reicht dafür schon aus.
Aber ich verstehe, was du aussagen willst


----------



## Accelerator (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				BigBubby am 22.10.2007 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 22.10.2007 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich verstehe es nicht. Vielleicht kann mich einer aufklären ?


----------



## cryer (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Und ich freue mich dann schonmal auf die Demo ^^
Vielleicht überzeugt mich das Spiel ja doch. Obwohl ich das nicht wirklich annehme... aber die Orange Box ist bestellt, dürfte die Tage ankommen, dann zwischendrin die Crysis Beta mit DX 9 obwohl meine Hardware DX 10 tauglich wäre. Aber Vista kommt mir frühstens nach dem ersten SP ins Haus. Und viellicht ist im SP 3 für XP ja endliche DX 10 mit drin


----------



## doom99 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

<geil, geil, geil!!! nur leider ist meine internetverbindung zu langsam um das Teil herunter zu laden. Falls es irgendwie anders erhältlich ist  bitte teilt mir es mit.


----------



## eyzVyruz (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Endlich... Die Demo...
Hoffentlich kommt sie nicht so spät am Freitag.
Dann wärs bei dem Massentraffic vielleicht noch möglich, sie noch am selben Tag anspielen zu können ^^


----------



## kingston (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Und bitte bitte, spart euch bitte den kommenden Thread " Die Demo ist da" 3 Seiten lang damit  zuzuspammen das ihr gerade bei XY mit 8KB ladet. Das interessiert genausowenig wie die bereits erwähnten Schwanzlängen Posts " Ich hab den supidupi Rechner, bei mir läuft Crysis sicher bla bla bla. 

Danke.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Muradin2 am 22.10.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 22.10.2007 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach quatsch.. ich habe mir letzte Woche Far Cry gekauft und:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf "Ultra hoch" eingestellt ist Far Cry fast so wie Crysis auf den schlechtesten Pics (also wahrscheinlich auf niedrigen Einstellungen). Nachdem ich nun Far Cry endlich etwas gespielt habe, bin ich guter Dinge, dass Crysis zumindest grafisch ein Hit wird  und spielerisch hat mir Far Cry bis jetzt auch gut gefallen, ich bin allerdings noch nicht bis zu den viel umschriebenen Mutanten gekommen   *sich schon drauf freu*   

Hoffentlich gibt es frei downloadbare Links (vor allem kostenlose!!) ohne dass man sich erst irgendwelche verblödeten Accounts erstellen muss  sonst werde ich sauer   

nagut, nun heißt es wohl abwarten und CoCa Cola trinken


----------



## ananas45 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Bin schon gespannt. Bei mir wird def. nicht laufen, bleiben noch PCs von Freunden


----------



## Rottbott (23. Oktober 2007)

System am 22.10.2007 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Juhu, ich freu mich. dann wird sich endlich zeigen was die GF 8800 Ultra wirklich so drauf hat. Wird sicher sau geil das spiel! Bei Amazon liegt ja schon seid über einem Jahr die Bestellung vor. 

Leute das wird geilogeil!


----------



## Starski (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallöööchen liebe PCGames Redaktion:
viele von uns finden es nicht gut das EA unseren PC untersucht!
Da ihr einen Hammerjob habt und nicht auf jeden User hören könnt, finde ich, das ihr mehr Macht darüber habt  was die meisten User nervt, wie zum Beispiel das Einverständniss unseren PC auszuspionieren!!
Wir User sind nicht an der Qelle (IHR )schon, deshalb solltet IHR bei eurer Beurteilung (TEST) schon das mit einbeziehen  das der Normaluser ohne Kriminelle Vergangenheit
ein Opfer der Digitalen Kapitalistischen Globalen Kontrolle IST!.(Fast) Jeder freut sich auf Crysis aber die Angst vor dem Verlust durch Raubkopien,Cracks ist Groß!
Vieleicht sollte man umdenken und die Spiele 
nicht für50euro verkaufen sondern für Ca.30euro!.
Jeder unterschätzt was (Crysis) für eine Rießen Arbeit ist und wieviele Leute daran 
Arbeiten!
Aber Liebe Leute das ist einfach der falsche Weg aus Angst die Raubkopierer besorgen jedem das Orginalspiel durch einen Crack!
Keiner aber egal um welches TOP Spiel es sich handelt ist nicht dazu bereit den Preis für sein Spiel moderat zu halten!
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf den Marktführer der es ausprobiert. (Money goes to Global World)  mit einem Topspiel auf dem Markt jeden zu Überaschen ,aber wie in  Holywood, wiel man schnell $ verdienen!. Meiner Persönlichen Meinung nach würde kein Entwickler,Produzent, Gamedesigner usw.aus Angst die Totale Kontrolle einsetzen, wenn er wüsste Das jeder Cent legal auf sein Konto kommt!


----------



## Magickatrin (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Wenn Crysis auf der niedrigsten Stufe so aussieht würde mir das schon vollkommen reichen. Noch wichtiger ist aber wirklich was es sonst noch zu bieten hat. Und...die Mutanten in Far Cry fand ich übrigens auch ziemlich doof...

*Edit Rabowke*
 ... Du musst doch nicht alle Bilder erneut Quoten.


----------



## Bora (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Crysis werde ich mir völlig nüchtern reinziehen 

Und sollte ich bemerken:

"Hey tolle Grafik, aber nur ein 08/15 Shooter"

Dann spare ich mir sicher das Geld.

Wenn ich einfach nur krank ballern will spiele ich SOF 3 oder HGL.


----------



## Soulja110 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Magickatrin am 23.10.2007 08:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Crysis auf der niedrigsten Stufe so aussieht würde mir das schon vollkommen reichen. Noch wichtiger ist aber wirklich was es sonst noch zu bieten hat. Und...die Mutanten in Far Cry fand ich übrigens auch ziemlich doof...
> 
> *Edit Rabowke*
> ... Du musst doch nicht alle Bilder erneut Quoten.



Ich fands geil, wie man von den Viechern durch den Dschungel gejagd wurde. Ihr habt euch wahrscheinlich in die Hosen gekackt und deswegen meckert ihr


----------



## MagicmanOZ (23. Oktober 2007)

Starski am 23.10.2007 08:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöööchen liebe PCGames Redaktion:
> viele von uns finden es nicht gut das EA unseren PC untersucht!
> Da ihr einen Hammerjob habt und nicht auf jeden User hören könnt, finde ich, das ihr mehr Macht darüber habt  was die meisten User nervt, wie zum Beispiel das Einverständniss unseren PC auszuspionieren!!
> Wir User sind nicht an der Qelle (IHR )schon, deshalb solltet IHR bei eurer Beurteilung (TEST) schon das mit einbeziehen  das der Normaluser ohne Kriminelle Vergangenheit
> ...



alter schwede.. was hast du denn für zeug geraucht...  

hier sag ich nur KEINE MACHT DEN DROGEN... und dir ..


----------



## Magickatrin (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Soulja110 am 23.10.2007 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Magickatrin am 23.10.2007 08:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll bei Far Cry beängstigend gewesen sein? Ich fand das mit den Mutanten eher lächerlich. Wirklich in Angst versetzt hat mich bisher nur FEAR, ja ich gebe es zu, mich da mehrmals extrem erschreckt zu haben und die Atmosphäre fand ich mitunter auch gruselig


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Starski am 23.10.2007 08:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöööchen liebe PCGames Redaktion:
> viele von uns finden es nicht gut das EA unseren PC untersucht!
> Da ihr einen Hammerjob habt und nicht auf jeden User hören könnt, finde ich, das ihr mehr Macht darüber habt  was die meisten User nervt, wie zum Beispiel das Einverständniss unseren PC auszuspionieren!!
> Wir User sind nicht an der Qelle (IHR )schon, deshalb solltet IHR bei eurer Beurteilung (TEST) schon das mit einbeziehen  das der Normaluser ohne Kriminelle Vergangenheit
> ...



Entschuldige, aber ich hab mir jetzt mehrfach dein Posting durchgelesen, aber immer noch nicht verstanden was der eigentliche Sinn dahinter ist. Könntest Du denn nochmal näher und genauer beschreiben, was Du damit Aussagen möchtest? Was meintest Du z.B. damit, dass EA unseren PC untersucht?   



			
				Magickatrin am 23.10.2007 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll bei Far Cry beängstigend gewesen sein? Ich fand das mit den Mutanten eher lächerlich. Wirklich in Angst versetzt hat mich bisher nur FEAR, ja ich gebe es zu, mich da mehrmals extrem erschreckt zu haben und die Atmosphäre fand ich mitunter auch gruselig



Jep, genauso war es auch bei Aliens vs. Predator 1/2 und Undying, das ging wirklich unter die Haut. Far Cry dagegen war wirklich nicht gruselig oder irgendwie beängstigend.


----------



## Magickatrin (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.10.2007 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Jep, genauso war es auch bei Aliens vs. Predator 1/2 und Undying, das ging wirklich unter die Haut. Far Cry dagegen war wirklich nicht gruselig oder irgendwie beängstigend.




Das mit den Mutanten hat bei Far Cry auch nicht so gepasst, weil ja ansonsten viel Wert auf Realismus gelegt wurde. Und was die menschlichen Gegner anbelangt da war ja damals die KI schon ziemlich gut und dann diese blöden Viecher, die nicht mal wussten das Wasser für sie tödlich ist lol

Aliens vs. Predator und Undying hab ich leider nie gespielt, was mir aber noch als einigermaßen gruselig in Erinnerung geblieben ist - The Thing.

Naja, bin ja mal gespannt was uns in Crysis so erwartet...


----------



## butzman (23. Oktober 2007)

Starski am 23.10.2007 08:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöööchen liebe PCGames Redaktion:
> viele von uns finden es nicht gut das EA unseren PC untersucht!
> Da ihr einen Hammerjob habt und nicht auf jeden User hören könnt, finde ich, das ihr mehr Macht darüber habt  was die meisten User nervt, wie zum Beispiel das Einverständniss unseren PC auszuspionieren!!
> Wir User sind nicht an der Qelle (IHR )schon, deshalb solltet IHR bei eurer Beurteilung (TEST) schon das mit einbeziehen  das der Normaluser ohne Kriminelle Vergangenheit
> ...




Wer nicht versteht was hier gemeint ist, lese sich bitte unbedingt mal die folgenden Zeilen durch. 

Die Demo zu Hellgate: London hat aktuell einen schweren Stand: Nicht nur, dass sie recht unvermittelt endet - offensichtlich ist sie nun auch in das Visier von Datenschützern geraten. Zum einen enthält die Demo Adware - Werbung also. Die EULAs (*Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag*) sehen eindeutig vor, dass Massive (nicht die World in Conflict-Entwickler, sondern eine zu Microsoft gehörende, auf Ingame-Werbung spezialisierte Firma) während des Spiels Werbung einblenden darf. Dabei sammelt das Unternehmen auch direkt Informationen wie "your Internet protocol address and other basic anonymous information, and will use this information for the general purposes of transmitting and measuring in-game advertising."

*Und auch an anderer Stelle spielen die EULAs eine kontroverse Rolle: In Punkt 3 erlaubt der Spieler es Electronic Arts und Dritten, Informationen zur IP-Adresse, installierten Programmen, der verwendeten Hardware und mehr zu sammeln, speichern und an "Partner" weiterzugeben. Hier die entsprechende Passage im Volltext:*

    3. Consent to Use of Data. You agree that EA, its affiliates, and each Related Party may collect, use, store and transmit technical and related information that identifies your computer, including without limitation your Internet Protocol address, operating system, application software and peripheral hardware, that may be gathered periodically to facilitate the provision of software updates, dynamically served content, product support and other services to you, including online play. EA and/or the Related Parties may also use this information in the aggregate and, in a form which does not personally identify you, to improve our products and services and we may share that aggregate data with our third party service providers.

Unserer Ansicht nach durchaus starker Tobak. Die Tatsache, dass die EULAs in Deutschland rechtlich sowieso umstritten sind ist hier nur ein schwacher Trost.

Hier noch der Link zu diesem Artikel:
http://www.exp.de/shownews.php?id=25330

So langsam wird er Wirklichkeit... der gläserne Mensch!

butzman


----------



## crackajack (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.10.2007 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Starski am 23.10.2007 08:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die EULA der Hellgate London Demo erlaubt die Datenweitergabe von IP-Adresse, installierten Programmen und der Hardware auch an Partner von EA und das ist nach Datenschutzrecht zweifelhaft.

Der Rest des Textes ist wohl eine Rede gegen Raubkopien und auch den Bekämpfungsmaßnahmen wie Starforce und dergleichen, die Raubkopierer kaum beeindruckt und er eher billigere Preise als Anreiz Spiele legal zu erwerben sehen würde.
Weiters würde er der PCGames die Rolle des Sprachrohrs der Spielergemeinde zuteilen wollen und die sollten solche kritisierbaren EULAs in Wertungen aufnehmen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

@butzman & crackajack: Danke für die Infos ;D



			
				crackajack am 23.10.2007 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die EULA der Hellgate London Demo erlaubt die Datenweitergabe von IP-Adresse, installierten Programmen und der Hardware auch an Partner von EA und das ist nach Datenschutzrecht zweifelhaft.



Hmm...das ist ja auch wirklich sehr heftig und dreist, da kann ich die Aufregung verstehen. Gut zu wissen, ich hab die Demo von Hellgate London nämlich noch nicht gespielt und werd sie jetzt mit Sicherheit auch nicht mehr anrühren.


----------



## LuckyWinfield (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				crackajack am 23.10.2007 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die EULA der Hellgate London Demo erlaubt die Datenweitergabe von IP-Adresse, installierten Programmen und der Hardware auch an Partner von EA und das ist nach Datenschutzrecht zweifelhaft.



Wozu gibts VPN Tunnel...das ganze dann noch 256bit TLS verschlüsselt und EA kann die gemeldete IP irgendwo zwischen Brasilien und Neuseeland suchen.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Accelerator am 22.10.2007 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 22.10.2007 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XIII hat ne geile Story!   

MfG


----------



## Magickatrin (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Lil-K38 am 23.10.2007 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Accelerator am 22.10.2007 17:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fand die Story von XIII auch gut, schade das es da keine Fortsetzung geben wird. Aber die beste Story hat meiner Meinung nach Max Payne (2).


----------



## motaboy69 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Is mir völlig wayne ...


----------



## tote-Oma (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.10.2007 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> @butzman & crackajack: Danke für die Infos ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... mir ist das gesamte Kosten-/Gebührenmodell von HG:L suspekt ... entweder das Spiel kostet so nix und dann moderate mtl. Gebühren oder 50 Öcken max. und dann nix mehr ... die Jungs dort  sind mir echt zu gierig ... 50 fürs Spiel und dann noch mtl. was obendrauf  

von daher hab ich mir nicht mal die Demo gezogen


----------



## VerDerBer (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
entlich gott sei dank... ik bin soooooooooo froh das die demo kommt... mal ne frage wenn man ein dx10 system hat... installiert sich die Dx10 versionen von selbst bzw wird  sie selbst erkannt? oder muss man da selber bei der instalation drafu acht bzw einstellen 
lg
V
_____________________________________
Intel core 2 x6800 2x 2,92 ghz
evga 8800 gtx ACS³ KO
4 gb ram 
Abit aw9 d-max


----------



## Starski (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.10.2007 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Starski am 23.10.2007 08:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du das Spiel bei EA (Elektronik Arts) runterladen willst musst du dein
Einverständniss geben das Sie deine Hardware untersuchen dürfen.
Kurz das selbe Problem wie bei der HELLGATE DEMO.
Man ladet es runter und freut sich rießig auf CRYSIS und ganz nebenbei wird mal dein Rechner gecheckt SSSSSuuuuuuaaaaaapppper oder


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Starski am 23.10.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 23.10.2007 10:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, wie vermisse ich die guten alten Pappkartons mit CD Hüllen und Handbuch und Gimmicks drin. Das waren noch Zeiten. Keine Kopiersicherung, 120DM ein spiel, aber wochen, monate mit verbracht...


----------



## Starski (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				crackajack am 23.10.2007 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 23.10.2007 10:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DANKE crackjack so hätt ich ich es auch schreiben und erklären sollen
Starski


----------



## OneLouder (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Leute, ich sage euch. Das erste was ich am Freitag machen werde (insofern die Demo downloadable ist aufgrund des Andranges) ist erstmal alles abgrasen!! Da wo ich reinballere wächst nichts mehr nach!^^ 

Nur noch 2 Tage Jungs!!! FREU FREU FREU!!!


----------



## z0mBy (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Lil-K38 am 22.10.2007 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein verdammter PC ist zu schlecht   !
> Ich hätte es gerne gezockt. . .aber das ganze wird mir ein bisschen teuer.
> Naja. . .trotz allem: Crysis  .
> Geiles Game



tjoa, da kann man nix machen, ich bin bis auf graka und ram am obersten ende, *aufweihnachtenfreu*, hoffentlich wird das nich son reinfall wie hellgate , bin zuversichtlich


----------



## Spinal (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				z0mBy am 24.10.2007 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 22.10.2007 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich freu mich auch auf das Spiel. Meine Hardware müsste das auch packeb, aber selbst wenn ich erst in einem Jahr die volle Pracht genießen kann, so macht es wenigstens Spaß, das nochmal auszupacken.
War bei Far Cry auch so, nach dem HDR Patch und HDR Grafikkarte habe ich das Spiel nochmal gespielt.

bye
Spinal


----------



## VerDerBer (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

hallo leutz 
wann genau kommt die demo .... heist freitag für die punkt 24:00 uhr oder morgen mittag irgendwann???

lg
V


----------



## BigBubby (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				VerDerBer am 25.10.2007 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leutz
> wann genau kommt die demo .... heist freitag für die punkt 24:00 uhr oder morgen mittag irgendwann???
> 
> lg
> V


Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich denke die gehen nach amerikanischer westküste und da ist es -9 stunden und damit wäre es aller frühestens morgen früh so weit...


----------



## Spinal (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				BigBubby am 25.10.2007 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> VerDerBer am 25.10.2007 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die letzten Demos kamen alle erst spät abends, oft sogar nachts bei uns raus, weil sie Nachmittags in den USA erschienen sind.
Zudem kann es sein, das die Vorbesteller noch 24 Stunden "Hausrecht" haben. Also wenn alles doof läuft, könnte es sein das wir erst in der nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag in den Genuss kommen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## BigBubby (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Spinal am 25.10.2007 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> BigBubby am 25.10.2007 20:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


würde mich auch nicht stören. kann es sowieso erst montag runterladen. bin am wochenende nicht in reichweite eines passenden PCs.


----------



## Rottbott (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				BigBubby am 25.10.2007 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Spinal am 25.10.2007 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Komisch ist nur das noch nirgends die Demo genauer angekündigt worden ist.  Ich zweifel ehrlich gesagt an Morgen. Ich habe die bei Fileplanet schon reserviert, aber bis dato ist noch kein Termin bekannt.

Ich wette die wird verschoben und die Relase für das spiel wird auf Feb. 2008 verschoben.


----------



## Spinal (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Rottbott am 25.10.2007 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wette die wird verschoben und die Relase für das spiel wird auf Feb. 2008 verschoben.



Glaube ich nicht. Die Demo vielleicht, aber das Spiel wurde ja schon getestet, glaube nicht, das es nochmal verschoben wird, wenn nur ein paar Tage oder Wochen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Bal0o (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

ich hab mich übertrieben auf heute gefreut, will wissen wann die demo rauskommt


----------



## denny7282 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Ich habe mich auch sehr gefreut und auch jetzt freu ich mich noch, hoffe bur die Demo kommt auch wirklich!


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Nun ist es Freitag! Wo bleibt die Demo?


----------



## emani (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

wo bleibt die Demo.......ist das eine quöleire darauf zu warten...bin schon seit 7.30 Uhr auf...zum glück habe ich ja spätdienst

.....erstmal nen Kaffee trinken zur beruhigung....


----------



## VerDerBer (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

mannnooooooooooooo
wo bleibt die demo .. pcgames kann sie auch mal dazu äußern oder so ... ik will die demo jetzt langsam haben .... ik sterbe gleich.... 
ahhhhhhh
lg
V


----------



## emani (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

hihi.....laufe schon vor ungedulsamkeit mit Kaffee auf "Maximum Speed" durch die Wohnung......


----------



## Accelerator (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				emani am 26.10.2007 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> hihi.....laufe schon vor ungedulsamkeit mit Kaffee auf "Maximum Speed" durch die Wohnung......


hehe, Geilowiczkowski !   
Dass Du mir nicht einen Koffeinschock bekommst.   

Denke die Demo ist bis heute abend da. Werde sie aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht gleich ziehen, da der Datentraffic bestimmt ziemlich hoch wird. Mal schauen - vielleicht am Sonntag dann. Obwohl ich es ja auch nicht mehr aushalten kann endlich CRYSIS zu zocken !!!


----------



## schmalz01 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Die Demo ist angeblich für Vorbesteller bereits zum Download verfügbar. 

Gerüchte besagen, dass die "Open" Demo erst morgen kommt. (Quelle: crysisnews.de)


----------



## emani (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Ohje...die Demo wird wol erst gegen 24 Uhr für alle zur verfügung sein...weil alles überlastet ist....

info unter www.crysisdemo.com


----------



## Astra-GTC (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

heut nacht um 1 Uhr laut www.crysisdemo.com.

mal schauen abs dann was wird.........


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Astra-GTC am 26.10.2007 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> heut nacht um 1 Uhr laut www.crysisdemo.com.
> 
> mal schauen abs dann was wird.........



ähm 1 Uhr ist aber nicht mehr Freitag


----------



## Brocki (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 26.10.2007 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Astra-GTC am 26.10.2007 10:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es bei uns 1 Uhr nachts ist, dann ist in den USA aber schon noch ne Weile Freitag. Der Tag hat also nur an einem festen Standpunkt 24 Stunden. Es kann also sein, dass es erst Nachts kommt, dann wäre der Termin trotzdem noch eingehalten.


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Weiß jemand wo man sich die Demo dann runterladen kann, eventuell hier bei pcgames oder bei gamershell oder anderen servern???


----------



## mikeLuft (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				Gumba69 am 22.10.2007 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bete ja mal dafür das die Server nich wieder einbrechen und das man intelligent genug ist die Demo auf mehreren Server´n und als torrent anzubieten




AMEN!!!


----------



## GorrestFump (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

Weiß nicht ob schon allseits bekannt, aber die pöbel-  public-server werden noch auf sich warten lassen

_
Crysis News

Crysis Demo for pre-orders Released

UPDATE
EA GAMES have informed the staff that the 24 Hour Exclusive on the Single Player Demo will be start today at 12:00 UTC/GMT

Plese refer to EA Store website for more info

Crysis Demo will be public for other users tomorrow (October 27th) at 12:00 UTC/GMT 
_

http://www.crysisdemo.com/news.htm


----------



## mikeLuft (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

vorhin waren es af dem conter noch 11stunden jetzt sind es 23 std.33.irgnedwas.
naja ob sie überhaupt kommt?????
scheiss idioten pack in meinen augen alle mitnander,unkompitent=Gameindustrie.


----------



## GorrestFump (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*

EA wird sich die Hände reiben, es wird so viele Vorbestellungen wie noch nie für ein Game zuvor geben...


----------



## SMB_Horny (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				mikeLuft am 26.10.2007 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> vorhin waren es af dem conter noch 11stunden jetzt sind es 23 std.33.irgnedwas.
> naja ob sie überhaupt kommt?????
> scheiss idioten pack in meinen augen alle mitnander,unkompitent=Gameindustrie.


Du wirst es überleben oder hast du keine anderen Hobbies? Lies ein Buch bis die Demo kommt - vielleicht würdest du dann auch wissen, dass man das Wort "inkompetent" schreibt und nicht so wie du es versucht hast.


----------



## Accelerator (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Crysis Demo*



			
				mikeLuft am 26.10.2007 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> vorhin waren es af dem conter noch 11stunden jetzt sind es 23 std.33.irgnedwas.
> naja ob sie überhaupt kommt?????
> scheiss idioten pack in meinen augen alle mitnander,unkompitent=Gameindustrie.


Solltest Deinen Nickname in "Nixus Minimax" umbenennen. Bei solchen Aussagen kann man niemanden ernst nehmen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja, die Demo hat mich damals so geflasht wie keine andere.
Musste zwar noch ein paar Jahre warten, bis ich einen "würdigen" Rechner für diesen göttlichen Shooter parat hatte, doch das ergab am Ende auch das bis dato wunderbarste FPS-Spielerlebnis überhaupt.
Seitdem bin ich ein Fan der Reihe


----------

